# ECM Died



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Forgot to post about this the other day.

Driving to work, cruise control set at 72 mph, and all of a sudden I had absolutely no engine power. Reduced engine power showed on my display. I coasted to the side of the freeway (during congested morning traffic) and tried to restart. Nothing. Threw two codes before it died completely, both were related to the ECM. P16F3 and P062B. I tried to restart, nothing. My ultragauge stopped reading. I couldn't read or write to the ECM. I was towed to work (dealership) and gave it to my service advisor.

5 hours later, I had a completely new ECM since it was determined that my ECM suffered an internal failure, through no fault of my own.









Looks good in the rain though. 

Side note, while my car did die in the rain and I got wet, a Michigan State Trooper pulled up and offered to help, mentioned how dark/illegal my tint was, and didn't write me a ticket.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow, that's a pretty new car...how many miles?

RIP, ECM


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> Wow, that's a pretty new car...how many miles?
> 
> RIP, ECM


2017 LT hatch manual with convenience, 10,079 miles when it died.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

You know yesterday we had like an inch of rain in about an hour just downpours and I was at a stoplight and there was new cruze backing up traffic stopped at a stop light looked like the same thing the car just died and he could not go anywhere. I wonder if there is water or something getting into the electronics or something.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

jsusanka said:


> You know yesterday we had like an inch of rain in about an hour just downpours and I was at a stoplight and there was new cruze backing up traffic stopped at a stop light looked like the same thing the car just died and he could not go anywhere. I wonder if there is water or something getting into the electronics or something.


same situation. pouring.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

jsusanka said:


> You know yesterday we had like an inch of rain in about an hour just downpours and I was at a stoplight and there was new cruze backing up traffic stopped at a stop light looked like the same thing the car just died and he could not go anywhere.  I wonder if there is water or something getting into the electronics or something.


Wow. My region of Michigan as been quite dry. I will see what happens on the way home.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I like how in the image, there is an older Gen1 Cruze driving right by.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

EricSmit said:


> same situation. pouring.


Makes me wonder if the issue has to do with weather sealing.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

For some reason I thought you were running a tune?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Tomko said:


> For some reason I thought you were running a tune?


I was.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Tomko said:


> For some reason I thought you were running a tune?


I was.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Glad you got a free ride to work. Yikes you have had your share of issues. It is a nice looking car. Did you loose your power brakes and steering? Glad no one got hurt.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

SilverCruzer said:


> I like how in the image, there is an older Gen1 Cruze driving right by.


Black Bowtie, too.

Yeah - we've had some crazy heavy rains this summer, but incredibly isolated, too. 

It hardly rains at all - but when it does, it seems to be under the impression it needs to be a hurricane.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Glad you got a free ride to work. Yikes you have had your share of issues. It is a nice looking car. Did you loose your power brakes and steering? Glad no one got hurt.


I lost everything controlled by ECM. weirdest thing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> 2017 LT hatch manual with convenience, 10,079 miles when it died.


Now I know why you have not been around lately - racking up all them miles instead! :moon:


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

EricSmit said:


> ultragauge stopped reading


Hope the sidekick has nothing to do with it!


----------

